# Tributes to Bridge Pets



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I was reading this thread in rescue: 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD
Where jazy's mom is trying to save a group of dogs in memory of her Jazy:



> Quote: jazy's mom: I lost my Jazy girl on 11/24/03 (this Monday will be exactly 5 years) and I would like to do this in her memory.


And thought what a great way to remember your pet if you can do it. 

But if you aren't a rescue, or have other interests what can you do to keep your pet's memory alive and help others?

Little or big-I'll give the only examples I have:

IMOM donation-I will make a small donation for a cat that reminds me of my cat, Mikko, and made a small donation for a dog with a ruptured ACL after Nina passed because she also had one that was never repaired that caused her problems

I donated three of the Ruffwear harnesses (including hers) to my vet office to loan out to owners who might not be able to afford them for dogs who need assistance walking/moving. 

These aren't huge things at all, but as much as I was helping someone else, I was really helping me (to be truthful)! 

It can also be a time donation in memory of your pet-time helping a shelter, taking pictures, website help, blanket making, etc. 

Any other thoughts that people have? With so many pets in shelters or organizations looking for help, and so many dear, loved pets who have crossed the bridge, I am hopeful that many will be remembered and in the process help others in need too, during this holiday season, and throughout the year.


----------



## Donna Shenuski (Jul 13, 2007)

If you are in a position to do so, purchase a low cost spay/neuter certificate at your shelter so it can be used for someone with a pet but with limited income.

Some shelters sell individual holiday cards with a photo of a shelter cat/dog. They can be bought for a nominal fee and are great for the people on your list who are animal lovers.

Dog collars! I don't know what it is about collars but they must go the way of missing socks in the dryer! Shelters always need collars and leashes.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Every year at Christmas (since she died on Dec 6), I donate funds to our local Humane Society in Grover's name. 

On their birthdays, we donate funds in Camper's and Zamboni's names. (And we will for Meri too). For Zamboni's Gotcha Anniversary, we send funds to the non-profit affiliated with the shelter where she adopted me. Without that shelter, I would not be graced with the presence of The Queen. 

Our humane society has a great program where they send cards in honor of a dog or person or in memory of a dog or person. And they're very respectful and lovely (I've received them myself). So I like to donate funds in honor of or in memory of a pet lover or a beloved pet. 

Sometimes, it's just nice to say, "I'm thinking of you" and instead of spending $5 for a Hallmark card, send the money to an organization that can actually make good use of the funds. I usually send out a few of these at Christmas to my aunt and mom -- not huge amounts, but like stocking stuffers, just because they're great dog lovers (who never turned away a dog that someone else in our rural community thought was disposable) who made me the dog person I am today. Many animal non-profits offer these. 

Our local puppy rescue always needs clean sheets and blankets in good repair. They use towels too. They don't have to be fashionable, and stains are perfectly acceptable. (And they're not looking for 700 thread sheets!) So that's another great donation idea too.


----------

